# Ewe just had twins - Had question about tail docking: Tetanu Antitoxin



## meloout831 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi all:

Earlier one of my ewes died with premature twins... But my other ewe just had twins and their healthy. Twins are already trying to suckle on momma.

I'll be docking their tails in the next three days. I had some tetanus antitoxin leftover in the fridge from my last lamb (approx 7-9 months); is this too old to use for my lambs? Do you guys recommend buying a new bottle instead?

Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 10, 2013)

If your ewes were vaccinated for CD/T prior to lambing, you don't need the antitoxin. What is the expiration date on the antitoxin?


----------



## meloout831 (Feb 10, 2013)

Feb. 2016. Btw, I'm from Gaithersburg, MD. I live in Texas...


----------



## meloout831 (Feb 10, 2013)

Feb. 2016. Btw, I'm from Gaithersburg, MD. I live in Texas...


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 10, 2013)

You can use that bottle if you want to use the antitoxin as an extra safety measure.

And how cool! I used to live in Germantown, but we moved to Frederick County about 11 years ago.


----------



## meloout831 (Feb 13, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> You can use that bottle if you want to use the antitoxin as an extra safety measure.
> 
> And how cool! I used to live in Germantown, but we moved to Frederick County about 11 years ago.


Great to know you're in my area! I used to live in Germantown! Thanks for your help!


----------

